# The 2012 UCWF Commemorative Chukar



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well folks, here's this years addition. If you would like to try to win this piece at this years Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation banquet go to the UCWF's web sight and for every $5 donation you will have a chance at winning this little guy. The more you donate the better your odds. We will also be taking donations at the banquet. See you all there!

Best Regards,

Darin Gardner


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

What a beauty! very nice work. :O||:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Amazing work!


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

The UCWF website is at: http://www.utahchukars.org/

You need not be present to win and we will also pay for shipping if you are out of state.

Looks great!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nothing but the best buddy!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks fantastic Darin!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Incredible job!


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow! The head looks peeeerfect! Incredible and fantastic! If you don't mind me asking how many hours have you invested, from start to finish? If you do mind no problem.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

gooseblaster said:


> Wow! The head looks peeeerfect! Incredible and fantastic! If you don't mind me asking how many hours have you invested, from start to finish? If you do mind no problem.


I dont mind. I'd say I've got about 40 hours total over a span of about three weeks time into this piece...


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

Just a reminder. There are 2 more days to purchase a chance to win this piece of art.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

GCKid said:


> Just a reminder. There are 2 more days to purchase a chance to win this piece of art.


Remember, you need not be at the banquet to win!


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

For those of you who couldn't make it to the banquet this year, Gary Mulvey won Darin's Piece.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Incredible work as always nice job TEX-O-BOB


----------

